# Want an opinion on what version of a character to build for a furry cosplay



## LuchadoreBob (May 29, 2012)

Want to do Ratchet from Ratchet & Clank as a cosplay and I'm having  difficulty deciding on what version I want to do.  I am capable of making suits, armors, cloths, and I can work with plastics and resins so none of the versions would be a problem.  I was thinking of doing the armor-less version from R&C1, but I also like lights in cosplays so I was thinking of doing an armored version from a later game with LEDs and electroluminescent wire.
I was planning on  starting after I'm done with conventions for the year.
I was just hoping someone could give some random opinions if they cared enough in order to sway my opinion towards one or the other.  All opinions are appreciated.

R&C1:
http://images.wikia.com/ratchet/images/b/b6/RaCbox.jpg

Later Games:
http://images.wikia.com/ratchet/images/0/01/RatchetCiT-transparent.png
http://www.nextgn.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Ratchet-Clank-Future-A-Crack-in-Time-4.jpg


----------



## Teal (May 29, 2012)

I like the armor one because it reminds me of Tron.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (May 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> I like the armor one because it reminds me of Tron.



Now that I see it that way, which I can't believe I didn't before, I might go with that.  If I had know it would've been that someone could solve my issue as fast as you did, I wouldn't have posted on here lol.
tyvm


----------



## KigRatel (May 29, 2012)

This seems like an interesting concept. Say, do you plan on posting pictures of the end results once you're done? No pressure, of course.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (May 29, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> This seems like an interesting concept. Say, do you plan on posting pictures of the end results once you're done? No pressure, of course.


Most likely will.  Although it will be a little while until it's done and I don't plan on starting for a few weeks.  Probably will put some wip pics up too.


----------

